# Teamscss.com Project Twin Turbo GTO



## Teamscss.com (Sep 2, 2005)

After months of hard work. We are finished with the TT part of our Project GTO.








































Baseline and Nitrous Dyno









3.5psi of boost and 5psi of boost









We stopped at 8psi of boost. For now we are happy with over 500hp and 520tq.

Here is a link to build pics.
http://teamscss.com/Twin_Turbo_GTO.htm


----------



## DJ Dannis (May 9, 2006)

One word... WOW! Great work!


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

How much does a system like that cost? Don't take this the wrong way but a twin turbo system only cranking out 501/520 at 8 psi of boost doesn't seem that impressive unless that's an '04. And based on the baseline numbers, I'm guessing that is an '04 with the '05 hood. If that's the case those numbers are damn good. Plus the set up looks nice. VERY NICE!!! Great job :cheers


----------



## turbodude (Jul 31, 2006)

its an o4 look at the throttle cable


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

turbodude said:


> its an o4 look at the throttle cable


Cool :cheers Didn't even notice. Man those turbos must create a bunch of heat in that position.


----------



## Teamscss.com (Sep 2, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> Cool :cheers Didn't even notice. Man those turbos must create a bunch of heat in that position.


Actually heat is not a major problem. I had the turbo exhaust housing, exhaust manifold, and the down pipe heat coated by HPC. They did a great job. The parts look and work great.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Teamscss.com said:


> Actually heat is not a major problem. I had the turbo exhaust housing, exhaust manifold, and the down pipe heat coated by HPC. They did a great job. The parts look and work great.


That is definitely a sweet set up :cheers


----------



## Teamscss.com (Sep 2, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> That is definitely a sweet set up :cheers


Thanks


----------



## arch&69 (Jul 9, 2006)

6QTS11OZ said:


> That is definitely a sweet set up :cheers


Yeahh baby. Is there anyway to put some twin turbos on my carbureted engine? :rofl:  :willy: 

I'm serious.


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

sick and sweet:cheers thats bad a**


----------

